# Gaming-Notebook bis 1000 Euro



## henne121 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community,

Ich wurde von einem Freund beauftragt ihm einen "Gaming" Laptop zu suchen. Budget ist 800 bis 1000 Euro, wobei ich ihn schon drauf eingestellt habe die 1000 Euro auszureizen. 17 Zoll Bildshirm ist gewünscht. Sehr wichtig ist ihm, dass er in der Uni während der Vorlesung nicht den Eindruck erweckt den Hörsaal mit nem düsenjet verlassen zu wollen, was sein aktuelles Medion Laptop wohl tut.
Gespielt wird bf3 und LOL.
Mir positiv aufgefallen ist das deviltech hellfire dtx, das ins buget passt und nen haswell i7 + gtx765m bietet. Allerdings habe ich noch keine Tests oder Produktbilder dazu gefunden.
Im deviltech-Forum schreibt der Hersteller im April, dass in der pcgh der leise 2d Betrieb gelobt wird.
Könnt ihr das deviltech empfehlen oder habt ihr gleichwertige Empfehlungen ?


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (7. Juli 2013)

Also grafikkarte sollteste mal hier reingucken und keine "gt" nehmen , sondern gtx , wenn schon nvidia Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

Jo GTX defiitiv zu empfehlen  


Sonst rat ich dir : One Gaming Notebook K73-3O by: One - ONE Computer Shop für minimalen Preis und ebenso minimalen Support/Hilfsbereitschaft 

oder mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A723 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") für etwas höheren Preis und dafür aber top support

Ich denke wenn du BF3 spielen willst und dann wohl auch BF4 (ich geh mal von aus) solltest du einen i7 nehmen und ne GTX 765 - dann sollte das auch durchaus funktionieren, wobei man sagen muss das auch ein guter ivy i7 und eine 675mx / 680 das wohl durchaus noch schaffen würde 

LoL kannst ja zur not auch auf deinem handy spielen, dass stellt kein Problem dar


----------



## henne121 (7. Juli 2013)

Haha ja lol hat wirklich keine Ansprüche. Beim deviltech ist sogar je GTX 765 drin, hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Deine alternativen sind auch interessant. Kann denn einer was zum deviltech hellfire dtx sagen ?


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

Das Teil ist sicher auch in Ordnung, kommt dann auf deine Preferences an - ich finde immer (weil ich es nun selbst erlebt habt) das es immer schön ist zu wissen das ich mein Gerät beliebig weiter aufrüsten kann (RAM , prozi, platten) um auch in Zukunft noch flexibel zu sein und das bietet dir nur SCHENKER - sonst sind die beiden Alternativen sicher ähnlich ratsam, wobei ich noch eher das Deviltech nehmen würde als zu ONE.de zu gehen


----------



## henne121 (7. Juli 2013)

Ja die aufrüstebarkeit spricht für sich. Deviltech soll teils sehr lange Lieferzeiten haben. Hab dem Interessenten schenker wegen des besseren Supports empfohlen. Mal gucken was es am Ende wird, vllt kommen ja noch weitere nette Vorschläge


----------



## stadler5 (8. Juli 2013)

SCORPIO W370ST - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution mit der GTX765M

Und einem guten Support.


----------



## Kirschtier (8. Juli 2013)

Die Page allein ist schon eine Beleidigung, kann mir nicht vorstellen das dort irgend eine Art Support zu erwarten ist


----------



## stadler5 (8. Juli 2013)

Ih habe dort schon zwei NB`s gekauft und war sehr zufrieden, auch mit dem Support


----------

